# Please help save my fish!!! Pretty Please?



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello All,

We have had a 30 gallon fish tank for over a year with no problems. Then we moved from Queens NY, to upstate NY. Soon after the move, we moved all our fish to a 100 gallon tank. Still no problems but it was too early to really know, about a week. I'm trying to keep this short, but we had a week long blackout after storm Sandy up here. We lost about half our fish, and have since moved them all back to the old 30 gallon. 

Main problem now is, my wife has emotionally tied herself to the fish. How bad? To the point where the whole blackout was about the fish. Worse than that, she has officially quit taking care of them as she always did. Makes sense, right? Never could figure her out. 

Anyway, now I am left to quickly save these neglected fish. I read the stickys as much as I could in a few days, but I still have no idea what I'm doing. I don't have time to get a real test kit as suggested, no pet shops around here, I'd have to order online. 

I have 4 tetras, 1 eel, 1 catfish, and a big striped guy that kinda looks like a salmon. 30 gallon, fresh water. I have basic additives, and a test strip kit. These fish are as hardy as they get, as they survived a week with no pump and no true heater. 

Problem I cant figure out is, my water gets green in less than a week. Test strip shows very low nitrates, soft water, and low PH. Using well water, right out of the ground. Not sure how that translates. Only way I can keep the water clear looking is to swap out 30% a day. I know bacteria is an issue, cycling....but still not sure how to address the problem. Still confused on ammonia too. I dont think its a high lighting issue, but not sure. The tank is 7-8 feet away from the windows. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


-Bambu


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

does sunlight hit the tank? is it in a bright room?


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Weed. No, the room is pretty dark unless the sun is shining brightly. I have one single bulb in the whole room, but it is kinda close to the tank. Its only 7 watts though, one of those new LED bulbs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Light + nutrients are needed to grow green water. One or both of these is too high. I'm assuming it's dirty water since water changes help and you have big fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah... if tank isn't fully re-cycled after the storm, then the ammonia isn't being digested fast enough to keep it unavailable for the microalgae. ( they like ammonia a LOT )
This problem should eventually correct itself.


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you Salt! Sorry to sound so noobish, but what are nutrients and how can I reduce the level? My fish arent that big, the biggest 3 are still only around 6 inches each. I'm not gonna use any electric light in the room for a few days, see if that helps. I still have a brand new 90 gallon pump, a quiet, expensive model. Should I use it in the 30 gallon? I also have some API algaefix, trying that before the green starts setting in.


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

Is algaefix ammonia? And what should my ideal temp. be?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No they will not put ammonia into a fish tank in a product, many products will try to remove or detoxify it, bad for fish. 

This might be a time to be patient as sometimes changing water just creates more "room" for additional algae- the algae that was competing for nutrients is taken away, fresh water is added giving it more room for new algae growth etc. It will correct itself. I would order the test kit online  It's good for knowing if you are in dangerous levels with ammonia or nitrite.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't use any chemical algae killers. Try an otocinclus. To me, this sounds like she wants them, but doesn't want the responsibility. If she wants them alive, she should take care of them some. You can always give them away.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

betta man.....do you have a license to be a marriage counselor ??
don't you think that blaming the man's wife is a bit inappropriate ?
i would take great offense at some child telling me that my wife was a problem in my life....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bambu.....i think TOS may be right in that you may be feeding a bit too much...
myself....i would continue to do 30% weekly water changes....and yes...increase filtration as well...it will most likely take a little time to clear up ; but that is pretty normal...try not to let it get to you too much ; as long as the fish are ok there shouldn't be any problems...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not saying she is a terrible person. She's most likely very nice. I am simply saying that if she wants them, she should take care of them too. It should not be bambu's responsibility all the time if she wanted them and he did not sign up for it. I am not saying his wife is a problem in his life. Probably just the opposite.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kid..one day you are going to learn(most likely the hard way) that once you pull the trigger, you can't call the bullet back...you can delete what you said from your post ; but it has already been seen..


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks so much, lohachata! No biggie here. I'm a veteran forum user, so I have seen far worse behavior.

Hmm, I didnt realize green water was not such an immediate threat. Thanks guys, I will give it some time to correct itself. No matter what additives I use, my test strips dont seem to vary much. So I wont be adding anything else until I get a real test kit. I clicked the link in the sticky for the kit, but its dead. Can someone suggest a decent test kit for me?

And guys, can I use my 90 gallon pump in my 30 gallon tank? I figure if I have to I can restrict the flow with a simple wire tie, but I'm not sure if thats ok to do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try API Master test kit.....look on www.drsfostersmith.com

you should be able to use the 90 gallon filter on the 30 without any problems..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I did make a mistake in the way I worded it.


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

lohachata said:


> try API Master test kit.....look on www.drsfostersmith.com
> 
> you should be able to use the 90 gallon filter on the 30 without any problems..



Excellent, thanks so much loha!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are most welcome bambu...always glad to help..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Betta Man.... sigh.... you have a lot to learn about........ life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Ice: that is so true. lohachata: one of these days Betta man is going to upset the wrong person and be in very serious trouble, then what is he going to do.

Bambu: I hope you and your wife can get the tank back to normal and we are always here to help when you need us.

Betta man: always think before posting a comment/reply to someone's thread. There are a lot of people who are not as nice as the ones on this forum. I should know, I have been on a motorcycle forum and they weren't very nice to me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

backpedal like crazy......but it doesn't always work.....


----------



## Bambu (Nov 24, 2012)

As you said it would, the water is clearing up, thanks guys! My local fish guy sold me a $50 big rock to increase the PH. Not sure if chemicals would be ok instead, so i bought it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

YIKES !!!!!!!!! 50 bucks for a rock....i sure wish you lived around me....lol
if you are keeping fish that like a higher PH , this is the easiest and cheapest thing to do...
look in your phone book for " landscape supplies " or a gravel yard...or look in the yellow pages under " limestone "..
call them and ask if they have #10 or smaller crushed limestone....
cost is very cheap....

this is what i use for all of my rift lake species. it maintains the PH at about 8.4 which is perfect for them...no need to play with buffers and such .


----------

